
Apple introduces Apple Arcade: a game subscription for mobile, desktop and TV - ihuman
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/apple-introduces-apple-arcade-the-worlds-first-game-subscription-service-for-mobile-desktop-and-the-living-room/
======
sahin-boydas
dup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19484808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19484808)

~~~
ihuman
This is a first-party source, when that is just a report from the livestream

~~~
sahin-boydas
It is totally ok to post sources under the first submission in HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19484808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19484808)

------
ihuman
Original title is "Apple introduces Apple Arcade — the world’s first game
subscription service for mobile, desktop and the living room", but its too
long for HN.

